# Locker doors - Security



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi all

We've just ordered our Burstner 748 and will be going fulltiming next year. :lol: 

One thing that concerns me is the security of the locker and garage doors. Standard they are the black plastic type and look a little flimsy.

I've seen the Fiamma type locks that can be fitted, has anyone seen any other types available?

Bye for now! Dave & Carol.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Dave and Carol,

We collect our 747 this Friday.

We have fitted the Fiamma locks to all lockers and main door but have fitted Heo lockable dead locks to the van doors so even if they break the window there is no way they can open the doors in the front.

Not sure what I am going to do for extra security of the windows yet.

Full Steering wheel brace fitted along with Wheel Clamp and cat 1 of course.

Not sure what else I can do, got one of those B&Q RF sensors for outside and if it picks someone snooping outside sends a signal back to both a door chime type thing and also a special light holder which switches to the light on.

B


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Hi Dave and Carol,
> 
> Not sure what else I can do, got one of those B&Q RF sensors for outside and if it picks someone snooping outside sends a signal back to both a door chime type thing and also a special light holder which switches to the light on.
> 
> B


On a marine forum someone was mentioning a movement sensor that would trigger a camera and mail the image to the location of your choice, it has a sim card inside. Trouble was it wasn't flush mounted so not entirely suitable for a motorhome, though I thought the idea was really useful so maybe it does exist for motorhomers as this was a year or so ago.

Assuming the main door to be the ner-do-well's first choice embarkation point, having a picture taken might promote the idea that they should move on to pastures new. It was about £200 I think, plus the pay as you go sim card.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
The Defen door lock is similar to the fiamma lock but maybe a little more robust :?: 

:wav:


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

*Does it affect the warranty....?*

Hi all!

Thanks for your info.

I'd like to fit these type of door locks when I get my new Burstner however, will fitting extras such as these invalidate the Burstner warranty? :roll:

Thanks Dave and Carol.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi daveandcarol.

We have had our 748 for four months now, got it secondhand. Did not have any extra locks fitted. Have fitted fiamma locks to main door and garage door. Got a wheel clamp, and made up a 6mm steel wire strop that goes through both door handles through the steering wheel and under brake and clutch pedals. This then locks togeather. Fitted a safe in an out of the way place as there is loads of places in this van. There are screw holes around both door inside windows so can only presume some kind of sheilds were fitted made of thin steel or aluminium may have a go at making these. There are lots of members with more idea,s that will be along soon.

steve & ann. ---teensvan.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Well..i aint gonna ramble on abut it........

747/2 owner, robbed in france while we slept, they were armed

We won and survived

Security........................

severe doubts about the heosafe locks..................key fumbling, not for me

we have fitted

6mm chain on hooks between seat base and actual cab doors, dummy runs take us 8 seconds to get out from rear bed to front cab doors and out of MH

reversing sensors fitted to base of cab doors on separate switch to warn us if there is anyone standing close to van, buzzer in rear bedroon

6mm chain on caravan doorr

Pressure pads under carpets and between drivers and passengers seat

fully alarmed, lockers aswell all hardwired as i believe there is a way to disable remote alarm sensors

extra alarm (flashing lighting)

6mm chain between doorhandles

ringpull clips attached to cab doors, in the door locks

interior alarm sensors facing forward of rear bed so wife can still use toilet

additional airhorns in the alarm system (wake the dead)

fiamma door safe on garage and sidelocker

security bar on caravan door

15mm plywood FITTED and secured underneath long bed and driver side outside locker, to stop access up through bottom of bed

have secured bedlegs to woodwork so does not lift (there are only 2 of us so bed does not need to move

we leave a light on all night long, with radio playing quietly in background, to give impression of someone being awake

Fianlly if we remember we attach the front luton ladder in position and place it in the square step area to prevent anyone crawling underneath and into the living area

OVERKILL I KNOW..............but we have a good reason for it

hope i have not bored you guys

Paul

DAVE/CAROL.....you life is worthmore than a warranty..........


----------

